# MFD keypresses



## TheRamon (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys,
I've been bothered with a question lately.
I was thinking of hooking up a little car PC to my MFD, and creating a program (yes I'm a programmer) that looks just like the MFD screen.
Now that'd all be possible with a normal MFD multimedia adaptor, but I want to get the key input from the MFD.
Does anyone know how this is done, so that I can get the user-input to the computer?
I know what to do from there. I just need something that will grab the user input from the mfd pins and send it to the computer..
I read that VWCDPIC can do this, or almost.
One way would be to get the input through the cdchanger controls. But when in CD changer mode, does the MFD send other keys too? Such as the 'Enter' key or the scroll left/right button. Or just the specific CD Changer keys?
Other way would be to get keys through the aux input, but I have NO clue how to do this what-so-ever. I've seen modules from several sites that have a whole interface that's controllable through AUX, and that's where I'm trying to go to, too.
Any help would be appreciated!!








Thanks in advance.


----------

